# Brexit and moving pension



## OneAdventure (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey guys, I am going to seek some professional advice on pensions but I thought I would ask those who don't have anything to gain from me moving my pension!

I am in my late 30s and have approx £80,000 in a UK pension (Defined contribution). We have been in NZ only a year but our planning to stay permanently. 

I have read a fair bit about QROPS but there seems conflicting advice. 

With Brexit my bet (rightly or wrongly) will be bad long term for UK pensions. Devalued pound, weaker economy. Long time to recover. 

Just wondering what the majority do with their pensions ? have you transferred to a QROPs or simply left it in the UK ? and why did you make that decision?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

We transferred both our UK Superannuation pensions in to an NZ QROPS scheme around 5 / 6 years ago and haven't looked back. Luckily we managed to get the wife's NHS scheme transferred before they closed the door. We used the recommended services of a financial company in Christchurch as a particular employee there is an expert in UK and NZ pension transfers and they still manage our investment portfolio going forward and have done a stellar job. PM if you'd like more details and I don't benefit whatsoever from my recommendation. Up to you if you want to take their advice and/or use their services.
We did it as we knew we'd be staying permanently.


----------



## OneAdventure (Feb 17, 2020)

escapedtonz said:


> We transferred both our UK Superannuation pensions in to an NZ QROPS scheme around 5 / 6 years ago and haven't looked back. Luckily we managed to get the wife's NHS scheme transferred before they closed the door. We used the recommended services of a financial company in Christchurch as a particular employee there is an expert in UK and NZ pension transfers and they still manage our investment portfolio going forward and have done a stellar job. PM if you'd like more details and I don't benefit whatsoever from my recommendation. Up to you if you want to take their advice and/or use their services.
> We did it as we knew we'd be staying permanently.


Many thanks for the reply  I would love to have the details of the you recommend. 

Sorry for not PMing (struggling to navigate to the forum page where I can PM)


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

OneAdventure said:


> Many thanks for the reply  I would love to have the details of the you recommend.
> 
> Sorry for not PMing (struggling to navigate to the forum page where I can PM)


You probably can't send PM's yet. Think you need to have posted 5 times. No matter, not as if it's a secret company 

First Capital Financial Services
Level 5, 79 Cashel Street
P.O.Box 284, Christchurch 8140
Ph. 0800 525 515
www.firstcapital.co.nz

We use:
Dai Eveleigh - CFPcm, AFA
Senior Investment Adviser
[email protected]

Cheers


----------

